# Would you work for the CIA or NSA?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

If the salary was appropriate, and you had the necessary skills and training, would you be willing to work for the CIA or the NSA?


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

me too


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Sure, it'd probably beat my last job...


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

People who work for the CIA have keep a low profile and appear to live boring, unexciting lives. Oh dear how would I ever manage to pull that off. :um


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU GET PAID!!!! I would love too!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Sure, but I'd rather work for NASA than the NSA... not that it was a choice, but it was on my mind.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes! If anybody leak my working for 'em - I'd SLAP 'em, and then let the Feds take care of bid'ness!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Probably not.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, it would be so cool!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Only if I could carry around cool spy equipment, and pretend to be the world's greatest assassin but never actually hurt anyone. Yes, I'd like to live a life full of lies.. and things that shoot nets onto stuff.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Sure, why not.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Sure, but I'd rather work for NASA than the NSA... not that it was a choice, but it was on my mind.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing when I saw NSA....NASA would be so much more fun.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

Considering where I live and my major it very well could happen if I wanted it to. I've already decided I never would though. :stu 

I've come to the conclusion that I won't work for any government organization that creates weapons or handles the governments dirty work.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I don't trust the goverment so there's no way I would work for them.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The only government I work for is the state of Michigan. I am a state contracted employee. Pays better money then private agencies. I don't think I would ever work for the federal goverment unless its the Post Office. But Post Office jobs are hard to get here, because they tend to only hire their own relatives.


----------

